# Juge les actes, et non les paroles



## Vanii57

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un doute sur une traduction de phrase... j'ai demander conseille à ma tante et elle m'a dit cette phrase écrite ci dessous, et par simple hasard j'ai montré à une autre personne et elle trouve que cela ne veut rien dire ... Qu'en pensez vous ??  merci d'avance pour vos réponse  

En français --> Juge les actes, et non les paroles 
En italien --> Giudicare le fatti, e non le parole


----------



## dariofr8

Vanii57 said:


> En italien --> Giudicare le fatti, e non le parole



Celle-ci marche. Mais c'est "i fatti" parce que "fatto" est masculin.


----------



## Vanii57

Je vous remercie 

Par curiosité vous auriez traduit comment cette phrase ?


----------



## dariofr8

Littéralement ce serait "Giudica i fatti, (e) non le parole", mais l'infinitif (giudicare) peut être utilisé comme un appel, donc ta phrase est bonne aussi.


----------



## Vanii57

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pietruzzo

Letteralmente sarebbe "Giudica le azioni, non le parole".


----------



## Vanii57

Grazie mile


----------

